
Startup Wars: UC Santa Barbara Beats Wharton and Harvard - t23
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johngreathouse/2014/09/14/startup-wars-uc-santa-barbara-beats-wharton-and-harvard/
======
dylanlacom
Great to see the TMP program alive and well! The whole program is really
fantastic, from the course material, to the group project oriented grading,
and of course the faculty.

